# eine unerhörte



## PablaHoney

Eine Zweifel:

_"...ein trockenes, leeres Gesicht, auf dem alles, jedes Lächeln, jeder Ausdruck von Misstrauen oder Zustimmung sehr langsam entstand und *dadurch eine unerhörte*, wenn auch mitunter *verzögerte Bedeutsamkeit* erlangte, so dass  es den Anschein hatte, als verstehe er alles zwar gründlich, aber zu spat."

_Bezieht diese unerhörte auf Bedeutsamkeit, oder nicht?

Kann jemand der Satz ordnen?

Ich weiss nicht, wo kann ich *unerhörte* lassen, damit die Redaktion auf Spanish gut bleibt.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## heidita

PablaHoney said:


> Eine Zweifel:
> 
> _"...ein trockenes, leeres Gesicht, auf dem alles, jedes Lächeln, jeder Ausdruck von Misstrauen oder Zustimmung sehr langsam entstand und *dadurch eine unerhörte*, wenn auch mitunter *verzögerte Bedeutsamkeit* erlangte, so dass es den Anschein hatte, als verstehe er alles zwar gründlich, aber zu spat."_
> 
> Bezieht diese unerhörte auf Bedeutsamkeit, oder nicht?
> 
> Kann jemand der Satz ordnen?
> 
> Ich weiss nicht, wo kann ich *unerhörte* lassen, damit die Redaktion auf Spanish gut bleibt.
> 
> Vielen Dank!


 
Por qué no pones tu intento de traducción y vemos lo que se puede hacer...


----------



## elroy

Ja, "unerhörte" bezieht sich auf jeden Fall auf "Bedeutsamkeit".  Ich freue mich auch auf Deinen Übersetzungsversuch.


----------



## PablaHoney

Okay, hier es ist meine Übersetzungsversuch: (ohne auslachen )

_".. inclinó su cara, una cara sin emoción y vacía, sobre la que se originaba todo muy lentamente, cada sonrisa, cada expresión de desconfianza o consentimiento y*, aun cuando en ocasiones obtenía con ello una indignante trascendencia retardada,* de manera que parecía que, si bien, entiende todo concientemente, lo hace muy tarde."

_Es ist das gut, oder?

Saludos!
___
_


----------



## heidita

PablaHoney said:


> Okay, hier es ist meine Übersetzungsversuch: (ohne auslachen )
> 
> _".. inclinó su cara, una cara sin emoción y vacía, sobre la que se originaba todo muy lentamente, cada sonrisa, cada expresión de desconfianza o consentimiento de manera que,* aun cuando en ocasiones obtenía con ello una indignante trascendencia retardada,*  parecía que, si bien, entendía todo perfectamente, lo hacía demasiado tarde./con tardanza/tardaba demasido en hacerlo."_
> 
> Es ist das gut, oder?
> 
> Saludos!


 
Cambiaría el orden algo. Mira la última parte. Es Konjunktiv, pasado en español, no presente.


----------



## PablaHoney

Ich danke für deine Hilfe heidita!


----------

